# Any idea how old this MTD 5/22, 2 stage blower might be?



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

I'm looking at picking a used blower up. He has this listed for 350. Its a bit of a drive so I want to be sure it would be worth it. 

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Being a Tecumseh engine, it is an older unit, but I must say, it looks to be in great shape and well taken care of with little use .....


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Being a Tecumseh engine, it is an older unit, but I must say, it looks to be in great shape and well taken care of with little use .....


ok.....the guy said it was his a relatives and was only used a couple of times. I couldn't get the model and SN though


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my opinion, it is a small, bare bones machine ... fine for many of the snow events at least in a place like CT .... I would say 350.00 is on the higher end, with 250.00 on the lower end ....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That one is wearing the old MTD logo, like mid 90s vintage, that pre-dates the internet.

$350 is way too much. Post your zip code and how far you're willing to travel. We could probably find something better.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

IMO $100-$250 and only $250 if it's going to snow very soon.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree, it's from the mid 90s. Not a bad little machine and it was clearly well taken care of, but not worth $350. I'd say $175 - $200.


----------

